# Critique my German Shepherd



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Critique my German Shepherd, positively or negatively.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Very beautiful !! Could use some more angulation though


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

konathegsd said:


> Very beautiful !! Could use some more angulation though


Thank you! Yes, he does have a bit of a straight back.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

wolfebergk9 said:


> konathegsd said:
> 
> 
> > Very beautiful !! Could use some more angulation though
> ...


So does mine! Lol I don’t mind it at all.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Beautiful dog, he looks very agile and athletic. I don't know anything about showing or critiquing dogs, but maybe if his hind leg was pulled back a bit in the first picture he would look longer and his angulation would show up more. At any rate, I'd be proud to have a handsome dog like that.


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

sebrench said:


> Beautiful dog, he looks very agile and athletic. I don't know anything about showing or critiquing dogs, but maybe if his hind leg was pulled back a bit in the first picture he would look longer and his angulation would show up more. At any rate, I'd be proud to have a handsome dog like that.


Thank you very much :smile2:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Angulation has nothing to do with the topline/back, but with the angles of the shoulder and rear. It is hard to see a black dog with shadows and the rear is almost impossible to judge in this photo. The front actually looks pretty good. OK withers, back, short loin, croup looks to be short and slightly steep. Nice tight feet. Looks to be a hair cow hocked on the right from your rear photo. How old is he and is he neutered? I would like to see a bit more masculine head and stronger lower jaw. I also would like a darker eye on a black dog.


----------



## Tibs (Dec 11, 2017)

Very beautiful dog, love the expression


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

konathegsd said:


> Very beautiful !! Could use some more angulation though


where and why?

the dog is either very puppy -- or needs to have more secondary sex characteristics - if male needs masculinity to be evident 

head needs a better lower jaw - better muzzle -- looks a bit like a Belgian Groenendael - black long coated Malinois 

looks to be a very balanced dog


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

carmspack said:


> konathegsd said:
> 
> 
> > Very beautiful !! Could use some more angulation though
> ...


Carry on I don’t know what I’m talking about lol!


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Has he been neutered too young?


----------

